# conserver applis et musique en passant à iOs5??



## big-nambas (30 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Quelqu'un peut-il me dire comment conserver les applis et la musique de l'iPad de ma fille si je lui installe iOs5???

Le problème est qu'elle a peur de perdre sa musique car elle en a pris sur mon iTunes, sur celui de son frère, de sa mère et elle a d'autres morceaux et ses applis qu'elle a acheté sur iTunes. Donc, si je synchronise son iPad, que devient sa musique????

Merci d'avance de m'aider, je suis un peu largué......


----------



## arbaot (30 Octobre 2011)

il suffit de faire la mise à jour à partir de l'ordi *ET* de la session avec laquelle elle fait les sauvegarde de son iPAd


----------



## big-nambas (30 Octobre 2011)

Ibaby a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Quand j'ai installé iOS 5 sur mon iPad 2, je n'ai pas perdu une application, pas une musique, pas une donnée, pas un réglage, rien. En principe, il n'y a aucun risque de perdre quoi que ce soit, même si on lit toujours des avaries de ce genre. Je te conseille d'installer calmement iOS 5 et de prendre patience parce que c'est assez long. Prendre le temps de créer un compte iCloud et de fouiller dans les réglages pour se familiariser avec l'interface qui permettra les synchronisations à l'avenir.
> 
> Je ne crois pas que ta fille perdra la musique dont tu dis qu'elle l'a" prise" sur ton iTunes et celui du reste de ta famille, mais je ne saisis pas trop ce que tu entends par là. De manière générale, l'installation d'iOS 5 va se passer comme les autres mises à jour mineures, en prenant plus de temps et avec des détails en plus liés à iCloud. Pense à faire la sauvegarde avant l'installation et ça devrait aller.





Merci de ta réponse, je vais donc faire la sauvegarde et me lancer......

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h34 ----------




arbaot a dit:


> il suffit de faire la mise à jour à partir de l'ordi *ET* de la session avec laquelle elle fait les sauvegarde de son iPAd




Merci merci, je vais faire ça....


----------



## big-nambas (31 Octobre 2011)

Merci à tous, c'est fait, ça marche impec!!!!!


----------

